# 2 Hearse shows in PA...DONT MISS IT!!!! +Haunted Houses



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

First show ~

Dorney Park & Wildwater Kingdom in Allentown PA has kindly Invited the Mohnton Professional Car Club Hearse's to come out September 14th to kick off their Zombie Invasion Haunt season... 
We will be displaying our hearse's around the park for guests to come out and get an up close look into these very unique and creepy rides.
For only $30.99 you will get a huge Hearse show, 10 haunted houses all the rides plus so much more so dont miss
Also check out Dorneypark.com/haunt for Haunt tickets you may need at the lowest price of $30.99 


And our 2nd show will be at Field of screams

Field Of screams has kindly Invited the Mohnton Professional Car Club Hearse's to come out October 6th displaying our hearse's around for guests to come out and get an up close look into these very unique and creepy rides. 

While were there we were invited to experience their 4 terrifying attractions first hand

~The Haunted Hayride 
which is the best Hayride we have EVER been on

~The Den Of Darkness

~The Frightmare Asylum

~and the (ALL NEW) Nocturnal Wasteland

At Field of Screams, we don’t use the word ‘attraction’ lightly. All four of the haunted attractions we deem worthy of that title are nothing less than terrifying, non-stop journeys you won’t soon forget.

Every turn is full of heart-stopping thrills and chills. Every step is echoed by blood-curdling screams. For the ultimate experience, be sure to check out all four haunted attractions – the Den of Darkness, Frightmare Asylum, the Haunted Hayride, and the Nocturnal Wasteland.

Purchase a ticket for any, or, all of the above haunted attractions and you’ll automatically receive FREE access to the Field of Screams Entertainment Area. Packed with awesome games, events, magic shows and the best bands around, there are always fun and exciting things to do at Field of Screams.

The horrifying Field of Screams haunted attractions are located in Lancaster PA, which is just a short drive from Philadelphia PA, Baltimore MD and other east coast locations. Come out and see us, we will show you exactly why any one of our haunted attractions has delivered us with the title ‘America’s No. 1 Haunted Attraction’.


Scream Pass (All 4 attractions) $33.00
Triple combo ..pick any 3 for $30.00
Double combo is $27.00

and to upgrade to VIP (front of the line pass)
is an extra $15.00

For a single event its $16.00 for the Hayride
and $14.00 a piece for the other 3 attractions 


check out fieldofscreams.com for more info


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up! Our oldest son has worked Dorney during their October haunt theme. Perhaps we'll take a ride down and check things out.


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

oh awesome... stop by and say hi if you come


----------

